# Park Assist - 2nd generation : upgrade possible?



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

My CC features the Park Assist steering assist system for semi-automatic parallel parking.
The second generation of this system has been introduced with the Golf VI.
The two main advantages are:
- only 1.1 meters (beyond the car´s lenght) needed instead of 1.4 meters
- multi-step forward/reverse parking 
_«The second generation of the system is used here. It enables nearly automatic back-up parking parallel to the roadway. The driver just needs to actuate the gas pedal, brake and (in the manually shifted version) the clutch, while the GTD steers into the pre-scanned space by sensor control. Previously, the space had to be at least 1.4 meters longer than the vehicle; now 1.1 meters is sufficient. In addition, the system now enables multiple forward-reverse stages in parking. “Park Assist” deactivates itself as soon as the driver manually intervenes in steering.»_
Source: http://www.motorlogy.com/2009-...d-714/
(many others could be quoted, but the info is essentially the same)
My question is...
...it seems, from a theoretical point of view, that the previous existing systems could be upgraded to second-generation specs...
...can anyone state for a fact if and how is this possible?
Should it be a matter of firmware or hardware upgrade?
AFAIK, ETKA shows the same 1T0 919 475 H control unit [mine is of the "C" variant; there is also an "L" type] for park steering assist, for both the 2010 Golf and CC...
Would one have to replace the existing control unit for this one?








Or would a visit to the dealer and a FW upgrade request be sufficient?
This would be a very MEANINGFUL upgrade, not just cosmetic/secondary stuff - since parking space is ever so scarce, at least in cities (and I live, work and drive... and park... in crowded ones!) SO... put your minds to work!


_Modified by sergiommms at 8:08 AM 6-28-2009_


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Park Assist - 2nd generation : upgrade possible? (sergiommms)*

I wish we got that option


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

sergiommms said:


> «... Previously, the space had to be at least 1.4 meters longer than the vehicle; now 1.1 meters is sufficient. In addition, the system now enables multiple forward-reverse stages in parking. “Park Assist” deactivates itself as soon as the driver manually intervenes in steering.»
> 
> ...1T0 919 475 H control unit...
> 
> Would one have to replace the existing control unit for this one?


 
Let me answer my own questions (might serve other people): 
True. 
Works. 
Confirmed. 
Just by replacing the PDC ECU (behind the main light switch) 

:thumbup:


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

While I´m at it, let me "import" some findings from another thread named "Simple PDC question", which I think suits this one best ("Park Assist - 2nd generation...") 



cwwiii said:


> I've noticed that the CC from Germany or quite possibly all European models have more PDC sensors on the bumpers. Is there a reason? Do any of you know what I'm talking about?
> 
> The rear of each CC has 4 Sensors but the front of the european models have at least 2 more sensors on the front end.


 


sergiommms said:


> Those 2 extra sensors are used for (parallel) *park assist*.
> Control unit for park/steering assist part numbers (changed over time):
> 1T0 919 475 C
> 1T0 919 475 L
> ...


 
Update: 
Previous assessment marked in bold is confirmed true » the latest (EU) CCs feature v2 park assist, with 3AA... PDC ECU, and 2 extra sensors in the rear bumper


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

sergiommms i have 1T0 919 475 L PDC ECU in a passat cc my2009,may i change it with 1T0 919 475 H to upgrade park assist to version 1.5?,is it plug and play?


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

STERG said:


> sergiommms i have 1T0 919 475 L PDC ECU in a passat cc my2009,may i change it with 1T0 919 475 H to upgrade park assist to version 1.5?,is it plug and play?


 If you already have park assist and the needed front 6 + rear 4 sensors, then yes, it will be as simple as swapping the ECUs - that´s how it was for me (MY09 CC also). 

I just used VCDS to check out if the coding was correct (it was not), since my H unit was used (trailer hitch came activated; had to turn it off).


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, I have six front and four rear sensors,i will try it.


----------



## AtanasT (Feb 3, 2021)

sergiommms said:


> Let me answer my own questions (might serve other people):
> True.
> Works.
> Confirmed.
> ...


I know it is an old post but I couldn't find anywhere else more information.

*sergiommms, *did you upgrade from 1.0/1.5 to 2.0 PDC ECU? Did you replace the rear bumper so that you can add 2 more sensors? If you did it can you explain in more details how exactly did you do it?


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

AtanasT said:


> I know it is an old post but I couldn't find anywhere else more information.
> 
> *sergiommms, *did you upgrade from 1.0/1.5 to 2.0 PDC ECU? Did you replace the rear bumper so that you can add 2 more sensors? If you did it can you explain in more details how exactly did you do it?


...so... I´m replying a year and a half late... sorry!
I never upgraded to 2.0 because first of all there was a conflict with the PDC/Park Assist button: 2.0 uses two different buttons for each of those features, while the previous versions use a single double-function button...
That and I would need to either drill the rear bumper to add 2 more sensors or buy a new rear bumper with the sensors already fitted and quite frakly it seemed to much of a hassle for me...


----------



## jayg5 (4 mo ago)

I'm a bit late to the party but I have a 2012 CC Lux, do you know what I would have to do to get a oem head unit w backup cam/ apple carplay and parking assist installed? Or if it's possible? I know it's a little off base but I'm new to this community.


----------

